# Buying fish online



## nemoridah (Aug 28, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone bought fish online and what site did u order from


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Buying fish online usually happens as a group order as shipping the fish can be quite expensive and not worth the hassle unless you buy in bulk.
There used to be a Group Order thread before, but I dont see it anymore. Anyways, dig around and you will certainly find some threads with the info you are looking for.

It will also help if you tell us what kind of fish you are looking to buy online.
A few of our sponsors here do sell fish online and ship them as well. Check out Fairdeals for nice selection of african chichlids. I believe a group order is going to happen soon there.

Good luck on your hunt


----------

